# Lil' update



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey, well things are coasting right along in life. 

We have a new psychiatrist and the diagnosis has been slightly chanced since we fund out his first guy was a greedy nut who likes to diagnose people into worse conditions because it is billable to a higher level.... I didnt even know things worked that way. 

He is Bipolar 2 with anxiety condition. Tame in comparison to the diagnosis he had before. 

Husband is happy to take meds, He is not having as much erectile dysfunction as before, and has ZERO depression anymore. 

He has been working the last three and a half weeks and even gets in 8 hours of overtime at 40$ an hour. 

We have about (total) 10,000 of medical bills/ Debt to family left, but I got us caught up on our mortgage, we were three months behind, so nearly 5 grand behind. 2k is medical bills. Not bad considering him being hospitalized for a week. 

We are chugging right along in our catching up. We do need a new vehicle and this time we cannot buy another hoopty I need better reliability for the family. But we will figure that out in the spring. 

Life is better now. I have gotten used to the man my husband now is. WHICH IS LIKE 100% better than he has been in 7-8 years. I think we have officially found recovery for our marriage and him as a person. 

Mental illness was at the root of 100% Of the issues we have together and now being aware of it and doing something about it makes all the difference. 

Thanks for the support.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow! What a great update. I'm so glad your husband is stabilized and improving. You seemed so much more at peace.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Now this is an update that has me smiling. I am so relieved for you, your husband, and the kids. Great job on digging yourself out of enormous debt so quickly. I realize you're not done, but you've gotten rid of a chunk. Wonderful!


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

Too true... I am much more at peace. I hardly go on SI or talk about marriage for more than just a quick peek. Im not living the infidelity or his ******* behavior on a daily basis anymore. Anniversary of the D-day is Dec 3 or 7th.... (yeah, im not sure anymore) and it is the fourth year. 

So four years to get here... and here I am. I am happy to be free of the infidelity because I know beyond a shadow of doubt that i was married to a confused and mentally ill man for many many years now, and I just didn't know. I thought I was ill, or something. But I am free of any doubt. 

It was him all along, and the only reason we have a chance in hell to make it is because he did not fight the diagnosis, nor does he fight the long term medications he will need to be on.

He is changed and the (moments) of psychosis were what got him to face himself. 

Many Waywards WILL NOT EVER face themselves, or their chronic abusive behaviors. He is just lucky that I hung on. Was I lucky? No, yes, maybe...I am sure I could have thrived eventually on my own. But maybe we can make a better future together. FINALLY. 

This is recovery, Not reconciliation.... I think i will know that when I get there too. We got a long way still yet to climb. But finally I know Im not dragging him up that mountain.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

threelittlestars said:


> Hey, well things are coasting right along in life.
> 
> We have a new psychiatrist and the diagnosis has been slightly chanced since we fund out his first guy was a greedy nut who likes to diagnose people into worse conditions because it is billable to a higher level.... I didnt even know things worked that way.
> 
> ...


This is the best thing that I have read today. I am soooo happy for you and yours.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Well Great!

Is the doghouse now for sale?

Don't ask me why!




[THRD]


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

lucy999 said:


> Now this is an update that has me smiling. I am so relieved for you, your husband, and the kids. Great job on digging yourself out of enormous debt so quickly. I realize you're not done, but you've gotten rid of a chunk. Wonderful!





SunCMars said:


> Well Great!
> 
> Is the doghouse now for sale?
> 
> ...


Lol. No it is a garden shed now. Maybe a chill out meditation space if we ever add french doors. 0


----------



## SarcasticRed (Feb 21, 2018)

Excellent news! I am so glad things are working out so well.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Enjoyed reading your posts.
You are a pretty awesome wife to hang in there and search for solutions instead of searching for someone new or a way out.
He is a lucky man and I admire you greatly. You are a loyal person of strong character and deserve to be happy more than most.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

3littlestars, really glad to hear that you are moving along well and things are more stable now.


----------

